# Puppy Linux 4.3 Released!



## ToeClaws (Sep 18, 2009)

Barry Kauler has announced the release of Puppy Linux 4.3, along with two older-kernel variants:

http://www.puppylinux.com/download/index.html

If you've not heard of Puppy, check out this thread on the various Linux types for more info.  For those that like Puppy, this version packs a ton of neat updates, plus this release was headed by Barry again.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool!    I'll go check that out *G*.


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 18, 2009)

*grins*


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 18, 2009)

Meh.  Until I can get a signed copy of an official  Warmock distro ("Bastard Bunny"(tm) maybe? ) release, I'll stick to Mint. :razz:


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Meh.  Until I can get a signed copy of an official  Warmock distro ("Bastard Bunny"(tm) maybe? ) release, I'll stick to Mint. :razz:


Does it count if I put a photo from a signed CD into the folder with the ISO on my server?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 19, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Does it count if I put a photo from a signed CD into the folder with the ISO on my server?



Maybe.


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Maybe.


*g
Guess I need to finish my K-9 CD label as soon as possible. ^^


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> *g
> Guess I need to finish my K-9 CD label as soon as possible. ^^



Hmm....a furry linux distro dedicated to FA/FAF...gold baby, pure gold!

Actually.....that idea has some merit.  You should run it by 'Neer.


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 20, 2009)

Hold your horses, brother. xD
I still need to do a lot of refining before the system works the way I want it to do. The security system still isn't done yet, I need to do a ton of rewiring (applying a message box to unused icons on wbar, a configuration wizard for the dock, ACC is just a proof-of-concept atm, and I still need to throw out many of those pesky gtkdialog-based wannabe-tools. They give me eye cancer @_@). Not to mention all the bugs and flaws in the new version of Puppy Linux that I need to fix.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Hold your horses, brother. xD
> I still need to do a lot of refining before the system works the way I want it to do. The security system still isn't done yet, I need to do a ton of rewiring (applying a message box to unused icons on wbar, a configuration wizard for the dock, ACC is just a proof-of-concept atm, and I still need to throw out many of those pesky gtkdialog-based wannabe-tools. They give me eye cancer @_@). Not to mention all the bugs and flaws in the new version of Puppy Linux that I need to fix.



So it will be ready this afternoon?


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> So it will be ready this afternoon?


yup.    Dream on!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet! I'm gonna have to download that when I get my beater system!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 21, 2009)

Just before I left for Texas (which is where I am now), I tested out the new Puppy on a couple older systems at home.  One was a Pentium II 333, the other was a K6-III+ 550.  The new kernel ran terrible on the old PII, which isn't surprising, but the retro kernel (2.6.21) ran beautifully on it.  The new kernel ran fine on the K6-III+, but it didn't support the motherboards obsolete ACPI calls, so had to go one back in kernel revs.  

All in all, incredible little OS - with the different kernel versions, it can run on ANYTHING made in the last 14 years or so, and it's beautifully laid out.  Barry working on the project as the lead again has it very streamlined over the last version, and it visually is pretty well laid out too (though WarMock's K-9 is still the sexiest looking Puppy OS you'll ever see).


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 21, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Just before I left for Texas (which is where I am now), I tested out the new Puppy on a couple older systems at home.  One was a Pentium II 333, the other was a K6-III+ 550.  The new kernel ran terrible on the old PII, which isn't surprising, but the retro kernel (2.6.21) ran beautifully on it.  The new kernel ran fine on the K6-III+, but it didn't support the motherboards obsolete ACPI calls, so had to go one back in kernel revs.
> 
> All in all, incredible little OS - with the different kernel versions, it can run on ANYTHING made in the last 14 years or so, and it's beautifully laid out.  Barry working on the project as the lead again has it very streamlined over the last version, and it visually is pretty well laid out too (though WarMock's K-9 is still the sexiest looking Puppy OS you'll ever see).



I had a few test runs with it yesterday as well, and comparing it to 4.21 ... well ... I wouldn't install it - yet.
The simple reason is not because it performs worse than it'r predecessor, but because the new system it was built with is partially incompatible with the old puppy unleashed remastering framework. Additionally, 4.3 needs e different version of sfs files, which is a major drawback since sfs containers have proven to be VERY effective for building a modular system. If you want the old containers you have to convert them to the new standard, which will take some time. And I bet many won't have the time and the nerves for that and will wait for someone else to do it (which will make the switch to the new system even longer because of the sheer number of containers that need to be converted now). ;-)
Needless to say, it's always a bad idea to switch to a version that differs from the older ones THAT much. Puppy Linux is now able to be compiled using the packages from almost any other distro repository out there, which is a quantum leap in the evolution of linux itself (as it means that puppy linux now is independent from its own repo and can get it's tools from other distros as it sees fit). I'd probably wait until 4.32, when most bugs are wiped out and many tools that I frequently use are ported to the new system.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 21, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> I had a few test runs with it yesterday as well, and comparing it to 4.21 ... well ... I wouldn't install it - yet.
> The simple reason is not because it performs worse than it'r predecessor, but because the new system it was built with is partially incompatible with the old puppy unleashed remastering framework. Additionally, 4.3 needs e different version of sfs files, which is a major drawback since sfs containers have proven to be VERY effective for building a modular system. If you want the old containers you have to convert them to the new standard, which will take some time. And I bet many won't have the time and the nerves for that and will wait for someone else to do it (which will make the switch to the new system even longer because of the sheer number of containers that need to be converted now). ;-)
> Needless to say, it's always a bad idea to switch to a version that differs from the older ones THAT much. Puppy Linux is now able to be compiled using the packages from almost any other distro repository out there, which is a quantum leap in the evolution of linux itself (as it means that puppy linux now is independent from its own repo and can get it's tools from other distros as it sees fit). I'd probably wait until 4.32, when most bugs are wiped out and many tools that I frequently use are ported to the new system.



Yeah, I noticed that in Barry's little update on it.  I think he was trying to transition in Woof as the package builder since that's how things are going to be from now on, but yes, that does create some odd compatibility issues for older stuff.  

As you said though - Woof will give Puppy a very unique edge that no other Linux has, in that it can be completely repository-unbiased when it comes to getting software.  That's a HUGE achievement.  Puppy 5.0 will be quite a game-changer in the world of Linux.


----------

